

Fab after nine months (slideshare) - cpierson
http://betashop.com/post/19627427924/slideshare-fab-after-9-months-london-web-summit

======
kmfrk
Found the recorded presentation of this:
<http://new.livestream.com/websummit/LWS/videos/348135>. It's only 30 minutes
long.

------
revorad
Fab is testament to the fact that those annoying Launchrock type pages can
help you launch a startup bigtime. I hate signing up to mysterious new apps
with content-less landing pages as much as the next hacker on HN, but they can
work sometimes.

~~~
betashop
We didn't use a launchrock page. We built our own viral mechanics. But,
honestly, it's the products that get people to share.

~~~
revorad
I'm sure once you had the products, that's what drove engagement. You did a
great job of curation there. But before you launched the ecommerce side of
things, you clearly got lots of signups just using a landing page.

You guys have that rare combination of good product sense and marketing
genius.

------
betashop
AMA: Jason Goldberg, Fab.

~~~
jreposa
Just wanted to say congrats. I purchased something for the first time
yesterday. It's missing a few things, such as search and links to each brand,
but overall it's a very nice execution. Examples:

1\. Search: I found a few things that I wanted to purchase. Came back later
and couldn't find them again.

2\. Links: I found myself often (web and iPad) on a product page and wanted to
see more by that brand.

Also one thing that has annoyed me, but I understand why you do it. You show
sold out items. 99% of the time I don't want to see it.

~~~
betashop
Search - 1 month.

Links: We're working on something big there, mainly to showcase the designers.
Give me 2 months ;-)

Sold out? ummmm, we're working on getting more inventory too. basically the
rule is: First sale is an emotional test, 2nd sale is based on predictive
data, 3rd sale is based on history.

------
goronbjorn
Fab is just another testament to why design-centric companies like Square and
Apple are so hugely successful.

~~~
kmfrk
I don't know, I think calling them "design-centric" is to trivialize what they
are doing. I think the great design is just a necessary consequence of the
larger philosophy behind the company that informs the look of the website.

~~~
betashop
design is a lifestyle.

